# saltist 30h vs saltiga surf 30



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i liked the other thread so much i thought i'd show this comparison...i think it really gives a great perspective of the reel to make a decision if one cant hold it...
















































i havent used either of these so no comments on that. a couple things, the saltiga is HUGE compared to the saltist. i tried to get a good pic, but they really dont do justice. i really dont understand how they basically have the same line capacity... the anti reverse is actually better on the saltist. the saltiga has some slop...

the saltiga is machined where as the saltist is cast AL. basically, i'm not saying anything new and have no real world use review, but thought some might like the pics


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nicely done! Here in Singapore we too have a problem, especially the huge price difference between both. It would be very good if one comes up with a test review.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice post,,,,,,opcorn:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

crank for crank
i liked my saltiga over my saltist.
maybe it was the counterbalance handle?

but value wise. saltist winshands down.

the drag range is better on the saltiga

not to mention,, the saltiga just has a different aura when its in your hand.
sorta like the,, you know it wont break feeling.
so you pound the hell outta it. or use it to club a fish out cold.

also,, the saltiga and its red spool just downright looks cooler on the rod. haha


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

here are some more pics....

here are the brakes...the red on the right is the one from the saltiga, the red on the left is from the saltist. the black ones are the same for both. so which combination gives it the most and least breaking power. they both came with the reds and the saltiga had the red with the round part out...the instructions on both state that "larger collars provide extra braking." i would assume that means the blacks have more braking b/c they have a collar while the reds do not, but in another thread, it was stated that the red have more stopping power...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard the Saltiga is also wicked fast and most folks can't control it straight out of the box.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

fyi, in case you're curious, the Saltist spool costs $60 as a spare part. Thought it'd be useful in case I wanted to spool w/ mono for one situation and braid for another, but at 1/3 the reel cost, it 's not going to be worth it...better off buying another reel ;-)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> the instructions on both state that "larger collars provide extra braking." i would assume that means the blacks have more braking b/c they have a collar while the reds do not, but in another thread, it was stated that the red have more stopping power...


According to the guy I spoke with at Daiwa the lip on the black brake does not affect the braking, it is the size of the brake. IE the reds are larger and therefore slower.

From my own testing on the field it does seem that the blacks are faster than the reds.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK, everyone ring in on this one.......*



Cdog said:


> According to the guy I spoke with at Daiwa the lip on the black brake does not affect the braking, it is the size of the brake. IE the reds are larger and therefore slower.
> 
> From my own testing on the field it does seem that the blacks are faster than the reds.


I think the black brakes have more stopping power. I double stack my saltiga, but I am thinking of taking just one red out...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

kenyee said:


> fyi, in case you're curious, the Saltist spool costs $60 as a spare part. Thought it'd be useful in case I wanted to spool w/ mono for one situation and braid for another, but at 1/3 the reel cost, it 's not going to be worth it...better off buying another reel ;-)


yikes. thought about looking into getting a spare, but nevermind.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Saltiga*



thebeachcaster said:


> I think the black brakes have more stopping power. I double stack my saltiga, but I am thinking of taking just one red out...



My experience is the red ones for the Saltist provide considerably more braking than the black, and this is result of extension field testing with both the 20H and the 30H. The reds put too much braking on the 20H, while the blacks seemed about right. The blacks where not quite enough for me on the 30H, while reds where almost too much, but closer.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Couple things..*

Ooeric, if you like the handle better on the Saltiga call Daiwa and just order the metal section of the handle from a Saltiga. Remove the plastic knob on your saltist handle and put on the Saltiga part. $19 dollars. I did this and like the Saltist better now. 

Ward....
I am not sure which of the brakes are slower in mine. Both were so slow I took them out and started using a red shv and a clear shv brake instead.

Jeb


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've heard you can trim the Daiwa break blocks down (make them smaller) and your reel will be faster. 

Keep in mind I haven't tried this yet, and once you cut them blocks down you might be stuck with something you don't want.

I own three Saltist 30H reels. They are very slow out of the box, at least in these cold Winter months.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> I've heard you can trim the Daiwa break blocks down (make them smaller) and your reel will be faster.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

someone copy and paste my big list of daiwa brake block configs!

im too lazy to do a search. lol

but jebson38, thanks for the info.
gonna give them a call tomorrow.

you agree the counterbalance just feels more naturally right?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oh jebson, how did you remove the saltist knob?
i just took off the screws on the nameplate for mine today.

and iits sealed . i dont have access to the screw underneath? or is it riveted?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ooeric*

1st love the saltiga handle on mine now. 

2nd Remove the plastic knob by unscrewing the 2 phillips screws that are in the name plate on the side of the plastic knob. Once you remove these The top section of the plastic handle pops out. Then going through the middle of the plastic handle after you remove the top part there is a there is another screw that keeps the plastic knob attached to the shaft of the handle. Unscrew this and the plastic handle pops right off.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

orff. i think im an idiot. lol
i think i shoulda noticed it when the nameplate screws were like an inch long..

but i did call earlier to daiwa.
the sas30 handle arm itself is 19.50
and the complete handle with bearings is 46


----------



## kevinva (Nov 30, 2007)

*Saltist 30H*

Just bought a saltist 30H. Although i am still dailing it in the 2 red brakes seems to be to much brake. I have switched it to a red on one side and a black on the other. When the rain clears out this weekend I am going to go cast and get it ready for the fast approaching drum season


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ooeric*

You dont need the bearings. Just the arm. Then take the plastic knob off the Saltist Handle. 
If you want the handle to be as smooth as the saltiga handle spend the $46. However if not just buy the arm and move all the knob stuff from the Saltist over to it. Trust me I did it!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, I just ordered the Saltist 30H. I cast a 525 mag with the mag set to 3 usually. Anyone have an idea if I'll be ablke to control well with the black brakes? Or should I just try it with the red to start with?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You should try it w/ the reds first. My brother cast a cleaned 525 at around 4-5 and the daiwa w/ 2 reds still has a little fluffs.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, thanks for the info. I assume it comes with the reds out of the box. So I'll just fill er up with some big game or something and let er rip. Once I have it where I like it I'll add Sufix.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Saltiga vs Saltist

I had the saltiga a little while, caught a couple fish with it. By far the smoothest reel that I ever used. It's like a lexus compare to other daiwas as being toyota. Do I think, it worths $400 for the saltiga? Heck no, but for 300, I think it's worth it. It holds way more line than the saltist30. The saltist30 is a knock off version, but it's design for us regular fishermen.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

from the print on the reels themselves, the saltist holds 235yrds of 25lb. the saltiga holds 240yrds of 25lbs.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

that's just a estimate, not actual number. The saltiga w/ line with up to the last ring on the spool before the lip is enough line to fill the saltist 30.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Regular*



CrawFish said:


> Saltiga vs Saltist
> 
> I had the saltiga a little while, caught a couple fish with it. By far the smoothest reel that I ever used. It's like a lexus compare to other daiwas as being toyota. Do I think, it worths $400 for the saltiga? Heck no, but for 300, I think it's worth it. It holds way more line than the saltist30. The saltist30 is a knock off version, but it's design for us regular fishermen.


Dude when it comes to fishing there ain't nothing regular about you.

least not from what I've read on this board.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*The Saltist*

Is easier to grip than the Saltiga.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone knows the weight? as compared to a shv/sha or mag525? Or those who ever had the Grandwave Shw can testify against the saltist and saltiga?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

saltist saltiga alot heavier.

did you find your gwz yet fiore?
if not. just get someone to sell you a saltist here or something . heh


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Im still looking for a shw.. Ive got one a 20 looking for maybe another 20 and a 30 for my fishing needs. Im wondering whether getting the SA30( which is more expensive than a sealine/ slosh/ grandwave) is able to cast further.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

just get a saltist 20h or 30h. no reason to spend the $$ for a SAS30. they all cast equally. i owned all of them.


----------

